# EOM playtester email help



## RangerWickett (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, this is a little embarrassing, but I've lost a couple of emails.

If any of the following folks read this, please send me an email so I can send you a comp copy of EOM-Revised.

Brian Millis 
Cecil Sims
Jason Strickling


----------



## Kavyk (Apr 29, 2004)

*From Jason*

I've already purchased my copy, which I love, so no comp is necessary. If you feel the need, comp me on Lyceian Arcana. I won't complain at all.


----------

